# The big blanket--added a new pic



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Here is a pic of the big blanket for my son I was describing in my recent post In for it about its process. This is right off the loom, spread on the floor of my hubby's office, before doing any hemming or washing. I may forget to take another picture when all is said and done, so this will have to suffice. It turns out to be 82" off the loom! Holy moly. I estimated that I wove that much but figured there would be loom shrinkage, but there doesn't seem to be much if any. It'll probably shrink a little bit when I hand wash it in the tub, but it'll still be large. Edit: I added the pic of it drying on towels on a guest room queen bed and will try to add a pic of it in the bathtub whew








Oh well, the son-recipient is 6'5" so he may really like it that big.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a wonderful size! I would love it because it would keep both feet and shoulders warm!

looks fantastic.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Just beautiful, but I don’t envy you having to hand wash it! I hope you’ll have help in lifting it when wet. 

Your son will love it.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Because he is so tall, this will be a good length for him. I have a son that is 6'5" and he always wants a blanket that he can wrap his feet around while it covers his shoulders.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

That's beautiful. Loom knitting, I would like to try that once!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

It's great and your son will love it!


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

Your son will be thrilled!
Well done.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Padittle said:


> Just beautiful, but I don’t envy you having to hand wash it! I hope you’ll have help in lifting it when wet.
> 
> Your son will love it.


haha! Yup, the handwashing was exercise that's for sure!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

That is sensational! Your son will love it and the size is just right for him. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks great! Better a bit larger than a bit skimpy. By the time your tall son tucks it around his tootsies, it’ll be just the right length!


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

Why wash it?


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

hilarymercer51 said:


> Why wash it?


For woven items, washing is akin to wet blocking a knitted/crocheted item and it gets any loose fibers out (hopefully).


----------



## rosewa (Oct 2, 2019)

knitwitty said:


> For woven items, washing is akin to wet blocking a knitted/crocheted item and it gets any loose fibers out (hopefully).


Love your weaving. Best wishes, Rose


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

hilarymercer51 said:


> Why wash it?


"Wet-finishing" fulls the yarn and settles the "stitches," just like in knit items. It makes the weaving look a bit more even and also helps, in this case from double weaving, get rid of the tell-tale fold line. Plus, my understanding is that when fiber is twisted into yarn, mills often (or may or may not) use an oil that helps calm the fibers for better fabrication, and this also comes off in the wash. Last but not least, I use a lavender scented Euclan that helps to keep moths at bay, even though I can't smell it. I like this stuff instead of dish soap, which some use because it is cheaper, because it is a no-rinse cleaning agent. Rinsing this big puppy would have work (!) and it would also mean more handling like the wool is wet, not preferable, as that felts the wool.


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

I have been teaching and machine knitting for far longer than I care to remember and have never wet blocked, I usually press under a damp cloth and have never yet had an occasion to regret it. I now do the same with my recently acquired skill of weaving on my RHL.


----------

